# Price of tropical fish



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a 6ft tropical tank and the last time I had to get any fish was about 6 years ago,been today as tank is looking a bit empty alot have died of old age could"nt believe the price of the fish 5 neons £8.90. 3 male Guppies £7.60 tetras special offer 6 for £6.80 they were the cheapest in the shop 3 plants for £12 did"nt buy any as 5 neons in a 6ft tank would look daft


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

The price will vary from store to store, the store's profit margin and the location of the supplier. Most of the common tetras that aren't wild caught originate from Eastern European countries such as the Czech Republic. Obviously transport costs and other expenses will be reflected in the price, as well as the recent rise in VAT to 20%.

If sales are up, prices will probably go up to maximize profits and if sale figures plummet, the prices will fall to bring in the customers.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They are about the same as I paid for fish at Christmas


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

hawksport said:


> They are about the same as I paid for fish at Christmas


Must be me living in the past 10 neons for a couple of quid:lol::lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

suewhite said:


> Must be me living in the past 10 neons for a couple of quid:lol::lol:


Glad I only bought him a small tank


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

I once bought 10 neons for £5.

Lovely aquarium shop...they lasted ages. 

I will never buy from [email protected] I once bought some neons from there, they lasted 2 days.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you looked online? I am getting 6 betta's soon, from here.
TROPICAL FRESHWATER


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> Have you looked online? I am getting 6 betta's soon, from here.
> TROPICAL FRESHWATER


Do me a big favour: don't buy from these people! They're selling DYED Parrot Cichlids, a very cruel and unnecessary practice.


----------



## adam87 (Nov 16, 2010)

I can sell small neons 99p each with flat courier delivery.

I am a trade customer with AQUASCAPE FISH IMPORTS - Aquatic Livestock Wholesaler

I am an online business, may set up a bricks shop one day, it's my dream to have a physical pet shop


----------

